
UK Health minister says app should roll out by winter - kjakm
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-53083340
======
thephyber
Such a confusing message this article and the UK Health Ministry send. The
article's title is currently "Coronavirus: Health minister says app should
roll out by winter" for me, but here are a number of contradictory quotes from
the article:

> A government minister has said the NHS coronavirus contact-tracing app is
> "not a priority" and he was not sure it would be out by winter.

> The app, which has been trialled on the Isle of Wight, was initially
> expected to launch nationally weeks ago.

> Mr Gould and Mr Lewis had always expected to move back to their other duties
> this month, however they had intended for the app to have had its national
> rollout by now.

> "We are seeking to get something going for the winter, but it isn't the
> priority for us at the moment," Lord Bethell said in answer to a question
> about the app.

------
Zenst
Even known flu's spike in the winter, so the potential for what will be a
second spike of covid-19 around then will be high, even with all measures in
place. However, we will be more able to limit death instances by then and
progress made every day and by then, may well have a vaccine at the rate
things are progressing, however we do not know. Will it mutant nullifying
vaccines and with that any immune response, is immunity limited. Still
learning lots, but app's and tools like this will be needed, not just for the
inevitable, but for the next.

Though the shifting towards more online engagement medical wise is a shift
that will have more traction going forward. So be many data access debates
regarding medical information ahead in many a country.

